
Object-Oriented Programming is Bad [video] - jtwebman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM1iUe6IofM
======
chrisblackwell
This video seems to only focus on the negative areas of OOP. There are of
course some wide benefits.

I think the truth is in the middle somewhere. As always, pick the right tool
for the job.

~~~
jtwebman
You should have watch it all. He covers all.

